# Savinelli Dry System Pipe



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these?
I am not talking about the balsa system. I am talking about the one that has a moisture trap like the Peterson System pipe and also takes a balsa filter. It also has a smoke hole (somewhat like the PLip) on top of the mouthpiece.
I am curious as to the way the stem is mounted and designed. Wondering if it is designed to be removed while smoking so as to dump out any moisture in the trap.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

the thread "Just bought my first expensive pipe". is about one of those.
Maybe that poster can answer.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Terrier said:


> Does anyone have one of these?
> I am not talking about the balsa system. I am talking about the one that has a moisture trap like the Peterson System pipe and also takes a balsa filter. It also has a smoke hole (somewhat like the PLip) on top of the mouthpiece.
> I am curious as to the way the stem is mounted and designed. Wondering if it is designed to be removed while smoking so as to dump out any moisture in the trap.


I USED to own 5 of these (I gave them away on this site a few weeks ago) that I bought off...the bay.

As I have often said I love pipes, and I buy a lot of pipes, and I like gimmicks. Being a Meer smoker I like a dry experience so I wanted to find a briar with a dry experience. My Sav Dry System pipes were bought for a little money and I put new stems on them.

1) It is NOT designed to have the stem removed during smoking. I don't think any pipe is designed this way.

2) To really get the most out of a DS you MUST use the balsa as well, don't use the alternate insert.

3) If you smoke moist tobacco you really have to clean these out and let them rest.

4) I LOVE that mouthpiece! I also love the Peterson P-Lip. In fact, as I have been leaning to more 9mm Filter Pipes I bought some Vauen's with a P-Lip style.

I liked this pipe in concept but, like a Peterson system, but the extra cleaning is a must!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. Granger, does it have what is called a military style bit? If so, what is the purpose of that type of bit?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Terrier said:


> Thank you for the responses. Granger, does it have what is called a military style bit? If so, what is the purpose of that type of bit?


There is no "Military Bit" there is a "Military Mount." The Military Mount refers to a silver mount where the mouthpiece connects break to the bowl. According to Peterson the army/military came about from soldiers using metal ammo casings provided a quick fix for broken shanks.

Now all of my Dry System Pipes had a silver band where the mouthpiece entered the bowl, but that, technically, isn't an army mount.

The idea behind the mouthpiece is lifted directly from the Peterson P-Lip. The idea is that the hole on top of the mouthpiece sends the smoke to the roof of the mouth instead of against the tongue, to reduce tongue bite.

I really like the Savinelli mouthpiece. Since I cannot get it in a 9mm Filter, I instead bought some Vauens that copy the P-Lip (The primary difference between a P-Lip and a Dry System mouthpieces is that a P-Lip has a round hole and the Dry System is Square/Rectangular)


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Granger said:


> ... My Sav Dry System pipes were bought for a little money and I put new stems on them.
> 
> ...


Granger, where did you get the new stems? Also, do they need to be fitted?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Terrier said:


> Granger, where did you get the new stems? Also, do they need to be fitted?


From Savinelli. You send them the pipes and they put in brand new stems and mail them back!

Check this link: PIPE SERVICE

I paid $25 per mouthpiece (I bought all my Savinelli Dry pipes from Ebay for $50 total, so dropping $125 on mouthpieces meant I spent $35 per pie...not a bad deal!)


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Granger.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Terrier, I have an oom paul Sav dry system with the military mount. I love the military mount by the way. It has the P-lip type mouthpiece. No way to get a pipe cleaner down there. Granger's right, it takes a bit of extra cleaning.

I will say this though, if you absolutely HAD to, you could take the stem off while smoking it. (don't hit me Jason!) I don't recommend it and if you use the balsa insert there shouldn't be any reason to want to.

It's a great pipe for the asthetics of it. It's the pipe I used to take with me when I was going to be around people. I also used to care if the smoke smelled ok to others too. So I smoked mostly aro's in it. I'm going to have to give it a salt treatment and try and get those ghosts out of it. Ghosts...right, poltergeists would be more appropriate.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Granger said:


> 1) It is NOT designed to have the stem removed during smoking. I don't think any pipe is designed this way.


Great info Granger, I want to just add something on this point - All grades of Peterson systems and silver or nickel army mounts are designed this way, as are I would imagine all spigot mounted pipes of any make. It may be a difference between the pete system and the sav take off, I have never smoked a sav system.

With the Petes they have a tapered fit mortise/tenon with a nickel or silver band which strengthens the shank, and this allows the stem to be removed when hot. I think the taper fit is the difference between a true army mount and just a silver or nickel mounted pipe, in the parlance of our times. The taper fit also allows for wear incurred by taking the pipe apart - on a normal pipe if you wore down the tenon, it would be too small for the mortise, but on a system, as the pipe is designed to be taken apart frequently, the wear will only cause the stem to need to be inserted further within the mortise. This is why there is a "gap" on deluxe system pipes, as seen here - http://sandpiper.smugmug.com/Hobbies/Pipes/tmp4b0b1d3etmp/1006068024_rPLGF-M.jpg - if the tenon wears down, the gap becomes smaller.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Great info Granger, I want to just add something on this point - All grades of Peterson systems and silver or nickel army mounts are designed this way, as are I would imagine all spigot mounted pipes of any make. It may be a difference between the pete system and the sav take off, I have never smoked a sav system.


The silver on a Sav is not a Military mount...it is a decorative ring.

But even then, I have never heard of anyone recommending taking apart a hot pipe, even an army mount or spigot. But I don't have many of that type, so I defer to your experience.


----------

